# Moronic Supplies



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 23, 2020)

Yet again Moronic have a shortage of supplies. I ordered on Monday of last week to be told after waiting 30 mins on the phone that they had no cartridges in stock and at least a month to wait for them!
I basically told them their business was a shambles and it was about time they looked after their existing customers before taking on new ones.
I think he was shocked to be told I would just use my old animas pump as had supplies left over for such emergencies.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2020)

OMG that's terrible, Sue.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

That is bad.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 24, 2020)

A parcel was dumped on the doorstep this lunchtime which contained the cartridges  but no cannulas.
Note attached to say the cannulas were on back order, yet when I placed the order there was no issue with cannulas.

Now the question is does the right hand know what the left hand is doing?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> A parcel was dumped on the doorstep this lunchtime which contained the cartridges  but no cannulas.
> Note attached to say the cannulas were on back order, yet when I placed the order there was no issue with cannulas.
> 
> Now the question is does the right hand know what the left hand is doing?


Short answer no!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this Sue 

I wonder if some people have been ordering early triggered by the empty supermarket shelves, and have caused problems that would never have existed?

There‘s a lot of panic about, and it’s causing real problems in so many areas.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Really sorry to hear this Sue
> 
> I wonder if some people have been ordering early triggered by the empty supermarket shelves, and have caused problems that would never have existed?
> 
> There‘s a lot of panic about, and it’s causing real problems in so many areas.


Moronic will not allow people to order early or anything different to their normal order, unless they have previous approval from the hospital.

I'm still waiting for a box of cannulas


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Moronic will not allow people to order early or anything different to their normal order, unless they have previous approval from the hospital.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a box of cannulas


Aren't they an American company?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Moronic will not allow people to order early or anything different to their normal order, unless they have previous approval from the hospital.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a box of cannulas



I’ve seen those (repeated!) red warnings, but I’m not sure there is anything electronic in place to limit your behaviour at the point of ordering. I can’t remember exactly, as I usually order whenever I start the last box of something, but I think I’ve ordered a little earlier when we were going away.

It would only take a small proportion of people to order a little earlier to place extra strain on the system. But that’s by the by - whatever the cause, it doesn’t sound like they have dealt with it well when responding to you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 26, 2020)

Trouble is @everydayupsanddowns this is not the first problem I have had with orders from Medtronic, it's every order placed since I have been with them, which is 8 months to long as far as I am concerned.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Trouble is @everydayupsanddowns this is not the first problem I have had with orders from Medtronic, it's every order placed since I have been with them, which is 8 months to long as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Jaffa31 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sue,

im waiting for supplies from Medtronic as well now for over 2 weeks even worse is as i am self funding for my CGM sensors im down £420.00 at this difficult time.
And Medtronic are supposed to be building ventilators for NHS they might get them there by next year!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2020)

Jaffa31 said:


> Sue,
> 
> im waiting for supplies from Medtronic as well now for over 2 weeks even worse is as i am self funding for my CGM sensors im down £420.00 at this difficult time.
> And Medtronic are supposed to be building ventilators for NHS they might get them there by next year!!


Hi Jaffa and welcome to the forum.
No sign of my supplies yet either.
I had such a run around trying to get sensors from them when I first had to change over to moronic I did decide it was safer to go with Dexcom and from the performance so far from moronic I'm glad I did.
If you have paid for you sensors up front then demand they send them to you or refund your money as they are in breach of contract.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2020)

Eureka the missing order has now turned up.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2020)

TG for that Sue ! - I was getting very worried for you and indeed for anyone else - just seen on Roche's website that they are now limiting us to one month's supplies per order.  Awkward - the cannulas are now a separate thing from tubing, so I use a cannula every 2 days but tubing every 6 days but they each come in boxes of 10 - so 30 days is 1.5 boxes and tubing is 0.5 of a box.  Were I still using a Combo although they say to change them every 6, I used to just change em when they ran out hence probably every 9-ish days - always give or take, so about a third of a box!

Consequently I usually order 3 months' worth at a time …..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow @trophywench that's not good is it? I wonder who is picking up the postage as well?
I just hope that no more are put on pumps if the companies can not supply customers already pumping.

Can you get hold of your DSN and get her to tell Roche to supply you with enough cannulas to cover you for the time frame they are delivering at?
Like you I use a cannula every two days so order 5 boxes every 3 months.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2020)

As it happened Sue, I'd ordered stuff the very week prior to the excrement hitting the air moving apparatus.  Had EDUAD not put the link on the forum re the MySugr App, meaning I went onto their Home Page I wouldn't have known a thing about it because they haven't told their customers about either, yet!


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Trouble is @everydayupsanddowns this is not the first problem I have had with orders from Medtronic, it's every order placed since I have been with them, which is 8 months to long as far as I am concerned.


I have had EXACTLY the same experience with Medtronic in the 7 months I have been on the 670,  beggars belief! The customer service dept have not got a clue. Never had a problem in the 8 years I was with Roche.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

Phil65 said:


> I have had EXACTLY the same experience with Medtronic in the 7 months I have been on the 670,  beggars belief! The customer service dept have not got a clue. Never had a problem in the 8 years I was with Roche.


Even though it's no consolation for you I'm glad it's not just me.   
I'm also staggered by the very poor quality of customer service. The sets and tubing are poor quality and the cartridges for the pump have a design fault which enable air to leak into the cartridge, which then obviously causes the tubing to fill with bubbles thus end result is high blood sugars. I never ever had this problem with previous pumps and I've been pumping for about 12 or 13 years.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2020)

Phil - mine's due for replacement later this year and at the moment I'm seriously thinking of getting another Combo instead of another Insight, even though I hate filling cartridges.  Yes the Combo is virtually clockwork but both it and the Insight actually, are reliable - but it's so ruddy slow in comparison to the Combo it has regularly driven me nuts over the past years I've had it.  I was surprised the Combo is still an option, but when I asked at the end of March-ish clinic told me it defo was.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m really sorry you’ve had this experience @Pumper_Sue and @Phil65

Ive always had excellent service when I’ve contacted Medtronic, even out of hours to the US call centre. And urgent matters like pump replacements (for trivial matters like a small split in the front button making it theoretically no longer waterproof) have always happened very quickly and with no fuss.

I’ve very occasionally had things on ‘back order’ but have always received part deliveries promostly, which has been plenty until the balance arrived.

I may be moving to tSlim when all this virus hoohah is finished, and if I were to have any glitches in service or delivery with them I would be posting exactly the same as you, except I’d be saying, “I never had any problems like this with Medtronic over 9 years I was with them”

I know this doesn’t help - and you have every right to feel dissatisfied for the hassle you’ve had, but I think you’ve just been unlucky with the moment you made the switch 

And once you’ve had a bit of poor experience, even the slightest hint of dither, delay or hassle confirms your worst opinions.

My recent orders have all come on time, and with no shortages, split deliveries or back orders (last one was delivered Feb, so I still have 2months in stock as I order when I start my last box of reservoirs).


----------

